# Hi From The Midwest



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

where in the midwest?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Wisconsin, but I used to live in Stillwater and my parents want to move back around Baldwin or Hudson


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Hopefully we move I want to go to Afton.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im in Minnesota, near La Crosse, and Im from Racine/Milwaukee


----------

